

Pa. school settles laptop webcam spying suits for $610,000 - tokenadult
http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/chi-1011-laptop-ap-story,0,2746834.story

======
tokenadult
A blog response to this news:

[http://www.theagitator.com/2010/10/12/whats-wrong-with-
this-...](http://www.theagitator.com/2010/10/12/whats-wrong-with-this-
picture-3/)

